# turkey mince - good or bad???



## bigwmd

Hey guys just wondered what the general consensus on turkey mince was? To me it seems a good protein source at an affordable price. As a bodybuilder who is trying to diet for my first show in 10 weeks, is this a good choice for me?


----------



## Eklektik

I use it all the time as my other half doesnt eat red meat so have to bake chilli etc with turkey mince, although I get lean turkey mince from butchers but even the stuff in asda/tesco doesnt seem to have a great deal of fat in it


----------



## defdaz

Turkey gooood! Low fat, high quality, cheap, tasty. What's not to like? Gobblegobble!


----------



## bigwmd

Eklektik said:


> I use it all the time as my other half doesnt eat red meat so have to bake chilli etc with turkey mince, although I get lean turkey mince from butchers but even the stuff in asda/tesco doesnt seem to have a great deal of fat in it


 Do you think it would be ok to use turkey mince on a daily basis? I would also include other protein sources such as chicken eggs and shakes, but as turkey mince is cheaper can i make it my main source of protein in a cutting diet?

Cheers


----------



## bigwmd

defdaz said:


> Turkey gooood! Low fat, high quality, cheap, tasty. What's not to like? Gobblegobble!


 LOL


----------



## recc

bigwmd said:


> Do you think it would be ok to use turkey mince on a daily basis? I would also include other protein sources such as chicken eggs and shakes, but as turkey mince is cheaper can i make it my main source of protein in a cutting diet?
> 
> Cheers


Ive only had sainsburys turkey mince and used to eat it everyday, however I noticed it was quite high in fat. Tbh your probably better off with chicken or turkey breasts/steaks rather than mince on a cutting diet...

Its great value ona bulk though and is tasty:thumb:


----------



## bigwmd

recc said:


> Ive only had sainsburys turkey mince and used to eat it everyday, however I noticed it was quite high in fat. Tbh your probably better off with chicken or turkey breasts/steaks rather than mince on a cutting diet...
> 
> Its great value ona bulk though and is tasty:thumb:


 ok thanks


----------



## 71081

after cooking just poor the fat away, that will leave you with a lot less fat in it! simples x


----------

